# ipod help



## kellyyy (Sep 30, 2005)

:sad: ok i've had my ipod for about a year now.
it's worked fairly well, just recently i have experienced a problem.
the only problem i am having, is my itunes not reading my ipod. what could be the cause of that?
it charges it, so i know it is reading at least part of it, but data wise, and drive wise, my computer is not picking it up.
i've tried:
ipod updater(of course this was useless because it cant read the ipod to update it)
itunes update (didnt change anything)
hooking it up to another computer to see if it reads(eliminated the possibility that it could be my computer)
ive unplugged and replugged a bunch of times in my usb port, and even tried two different usbs on my computer, still nothing
to see if it was a problem with my usb, i plugged other things into it(jump drive etc.) and they all worked
i also restarted the computer 3 times, it didn't work any of the times
so i've concluded that:
there is either something wrong with my cord
or there is something wrong with my ipod
what i dont understand is why it will charge my ipod through my computer but not recognize my ipod as a device
a friend of mine said that it may not read the data line, but it does read the line used to the battery
does anyone know of what i could do? what could be wrong? could it be something simple, or should i get a new cord?
my ipod works fine otherwise, i can still listen to music through the earphones and browse the music

THANK YOU FOR YOU HELP
it is greatly appreciated if you can give me ideas, help me out :sayyes: 

technical support: how do i go about this if i need to?


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

does it work ok as a disk? which model of iPod are you using? which version of iTunes (if you don't have it, download version 5.0.1...)? have you tried resetting the iPod?


----------



## kellyyy (Sep 30, 2005)

*reply*

it is a 2004 mp102 model, regular 20gb version. fairly new.
i have the latest itunes, i d/led as an attempt to resolve the problem with the ipod connection, and it didnt seem to make any difference with it reading it. and i'm not sure what what you mean read it as a disk, if you mean that it comes up as a drive in my computer, no it doesn't anymore. the only thing it does when i plug it in is charge it. it doesnt come up as a drive or as an ipod in itunes.
thanks for the reply


----------



## novaz04 (Nov 4, 2004)

I have read about this. It may have somehting to do with you updating your iTunes to 5.0.1. I am no expert, so please get further advice before doing so but how about you delete iTunes and reload the one on the original disk with out updating?


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

try to follow the steps described here


----------



## lafife (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: reply*



kellyyy said:


> it is a 2004 mp102 model, regular 20gb version. fairly new.
> i have the latest itunes, i d/led as an attempt to resolve the problem with the ipod connection, and it didnt seem to make any difference with it reading it. and i'm not sure what what you mean read it as a disk, if you mean that it comes up as a drive in my computer, no it doesn't anymore. the only thing it does when i plug it in is charge it. it doesnt come up as a drive or as an ipod in itunes.
> thanks for the reply


This is exactly what's happened to mine! I stumbled across this site and thread trying to fix my HP MP102 20GB.
I've tried on both Vista and XP. Different computers. I'm convinced the only way to fix it is to have the original software. :sigh:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have the newest version of iTunes? Also, have you reset your iPod?


----------



## lafife (Mar 11, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> Do you have the newest version of iTunes? Also, have you reset your iPod?


Yes I have done both.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

And what happens when you plug it into any other computer? You have tried a different port and cable?


----------



## lafife (Mar 11, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> And what happens when you plug it into any other computer? You have tried a different port and cable?


You name it. Three different computers, XP and Vista, and different ports and cables. Just at a loss.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you know how to get to the admin panel that lists all connected disks to the computer under XP?


----------



## lafife (Mar 11, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> Do you know how to get to the admin panel that lists all connected disks to the computer under XP?


Not sure...if you help me get there would be great. Thank you


----------

